
Monkeys wake from anaesthetic when region linked to consciousness is stimulated - hhs
https://www.sciencealert.com/anaesthetised-monkeys-were-awoken-with-zaps-to-the-brain-hinting-at-new-coma-treatments/
======
LatteLazy
The crazy thing about anaesthetics is that we have no idea how most of them
work.

Xenon is an anaesthetic, but it's a noble gas and shouldn't be reacting with
anything in the body. How does that work?

Chloroform has been available and known about for 150 years, we only have a
possible process for it to work.

Laughing gas works by doing something to ions in nerves. Or rather by doing
loads of things to different ions one of which might be the thing we are
looking for. So the exact mechanism is "not fully know".

People with ginger hair take about 20% more anesthetic to actually block pain.
That's both for local and general anesthetics.

Im always amazed people don't see this as a huge hole in medicine and biochem
etc.

------
silicaroach
This article says it all about biological research. The brain is a network and
yet a big deal here is how the researchers recorded several areas of the brain
simultaneously. Really?! Such an obvious thing is considered 'original'. And
then, "None of this helps much with the big questions around what
consciousness is on a more philosophical level, and of course drawing
conclusions about our own species based on non-human models is also
problematic." Yes. Biology is not a science. Ugh

------
ivan_ah
Direct link to the paper:
[https://www.cell.com/neuron/fulltext/S0896-6273(20)30005-2](https://www.cell.com/neuron/fulltext/S0896-6273\(20\)30005-2)

